# How to macro my new mouse with 2 side buttons in Cubase?



## Robert_G (Jan 15, 2021)

I'm not a newbie to Cubase, but *I've never had a mouse with 2 side buttons*. Yesterday I purchased a nice ergonomic gaming mouse and noticed it has 2 side buttons. Is there a way to program them? I would use them for as simple as 'play' and 'stop'. I looked in the Cubase manual, but it's huge and I couldn't find what I was looking for.

Would love some help on how to do that.
Thanks.


----------



## scherzo (Jan 16, 2021)

Cubase probably can't respond to the side buttons directly. You need to configure the mouse to send simulated regular keypresses instead. Many mouse manufacturers bundle their own software to do this sort of thing (at least Logitech does), or you can use a third-party tool. I use X-Mouse Button Control on Windows - it's free and should work with most mice. 






X-Mouse Button Control


Software for Windows that allows you to re-map & configure your mouse buttons and scroll wheel.




www.highrez.co.uk





Set it up to send whatever key command Cubase expects for start/stop and you should be good to go.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Jan 16, 2021)

In windows you can use autohotkeys to map lots of things for cubase. I have:

Button one: split range
Button two: open key or audio editor
Alt+b1: +5 velocity
Alt+b2: -5 velocity 
Ctrl+b1: new glue function
Ctrl+b2: open mixer
Shift+b1: cut beginning 
Shift+b2: cut ending

I dont think start/ stop are good options, probably you have you thumb on the space bar already to do that. 
Youcould explore things that are more related to the mouse, you select something and then you press a button to do somethinrg related like velocity. Is a very fast way to build muscle memory. 

Also I have
Wheel tilt left: open channel editor
Wheel tilt right: open instrument gui


----------

